# Nissan Releases Warranty Details on Electric LEAF Powertrain



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Warranty is for 8 years or 100,000 miles.

More...


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD TO ME.

Chevy will have to perform well, to compete.


----------

